# Calling all TinBoaters - FREE BREAKFAST!



## Captain Ahab (Nov 2, 2009)

Shamoo or BassAddict (I do not care which) is offering to buy us all breakfast the 2nd week in December. They have some sort of bet going on about who can get the most points playing football or something like that. Anyway, if you are interested please post and i will make sure you are on the guest list


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## alumacraftjoe (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm always in for a free breakfast :mrgreen:


----------



## cyberflexx (Nov 2, 2009)

What kind of football? Fantasy football league or some java online game?

SCORE!!! I WIN>> 8) :lol:


----------



## Jim (Nov 2, 2009)

Norma's in New York (inside Le Parker Meridien Hotel) is one of the absolute biggest breakfast institutions. Here you will find the most expensive omelette in the world, the Zillion Dollar Frittata. It is comprised of eggs, lobster, and sevruga caviar (at $65 per ounce). The cost? $1000.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm in......as long as the place has a good bathroom.....I heard some stories about the commish!... :mrgreen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7l6jg4Hlog


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 2, 2009)

ACarbone624 said:


> I'm in......as long as the place has a good bathroom.....I heard some stories about the commish!... :mrgreen:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7l6jg4Hlog




I am with you AC


We are gonna have an eat off - i plan on not eating for at least three days before, and then not leaving until after I puke and refill at least twice!


Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 2, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> ACarbone624 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in......as long as the place has a good bathroom.....I heard some stories about the commish!... :mrgreen:
> ...



Sounds like a new experience for me  - Count me in too 8)


----------



## thudpucker (Nov 2, 2009)

Welllllllll....I'd try somebody else's breakfast.
My wife makes a breakfast outta stuff that'd burn off an accelerated case of Stomach Cancer. :LOL2: I'm pretty spoiled.


----------



## shamoo (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm in, oh wait, I won, this was a bet on our fantasy football league. I (shamoo nation) was "called out" by BassAddict (BassAholics), he made a looser pays for breakfast proposal for any tinboatian who want to attend. 
Shamoo Nation 107.3
BassAholics 60.6


----------



## Bubba (Nov 3, 2009)

If BA is paying.....When and Where? :mrgreen:


----------



## shamoo (Nov 3, 2009)

ACarbone624 said:


> I'm in......as long as the place has a good bathroom.....I heard some stories about the commish!... :mrgreen:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7l6jg4Hlog


They're all true, remember they had to evacuate that WAWA.


----------



## shamoo (Nov 3, 2009)

Bubba said:


> If BA is paying.....When and Where? :mrgreen:


BA "IS" paying, Yo Denny, you taking orders for take-outs? I think you can place an order in NJ and they will call that order to any Dennys in the country :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 3, 2009)

shamoo said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> > If BA is paying.....When and Where? :mrgreen:
> ...



Yup breakfast is on me, but you must collect in person!!!! Stay tuned to this post for dates (between dec 20-30th), and location (somewhere in NJ). And once again thanks for the smack down Moo. I guess that is why they call it talking smack................... Cause when you talk it you get SMACKED and Moo smacked me good!!


----------



## Bubba (Nov 3, 2009)

BassAddict said:


> shamoo said:
> 
> 
> > Bubba said:
> ...



If your buying breakfast, and that person must collect in person, you are obligated to buy me a plane ticket to get up there....you realize this right? :mrgreen:


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 3, 2009)

Bubba said:


> If your buying breakfast, and that person must collect in person, you are obligated to buy me a plane ticket to get up there....you realize this right? :mrgreen:



LMAO good try but that wasent in the contract, participating parties are responsible for their own transportation.

Edit: on second thought AHAB should be responsible for transportation arrangements since he invited the whole forum!


----------



## Jim (Nov 3, 2009)

BassAddict said:


> Edit: on second thought AHAB should be responsible for transportation arrangements since he invited the whole forum!



Agree! 

What Time will the fish van be at my house?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 3, 2009)

No problem - I will drive up and pick up Mr. Jiom


of course, he will not be abel to come out since it might involve fishing


LMFAO!


----------



## Bubba (Nov 3, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> No problem - I will drive up and pick up Mr. Jiom



Don't forget to drive down and pick me up! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Nov 3, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> No problem - I will drive up and pick up Mr. Jiom
> 
> 
> of course, he will not be abel to come out since it might involve fishing
> ...




Ouch, I thought we were friends. That was below the belt. No Christmas card for you.


----------



## shamoo (Nov 3, 2009)

Looks like Capt. Ahab better gas up the fish van for a good ole fashion "ROAD TRIP"


----------



## bcritch (Nov 4, 2009)

ACarbone624 said:


> I'm in......as long as the place has a good bathroom.....I heard some stories about the commish!... :mrgreen:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7l6jg4Hlog



Yes, a bathroom is a must :LOL2:


----------



## Bubba (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm still waiting on my transportation confirmation.... :mrgreen:


----------



## bcritch (Nov 4, 2009)

shamoo said:


> ACarbone624 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in......as long as the place has a good bathroom.....I heard some stories about the commish!... :mrgreen:
> ...



And I walked out with a smile on my face.

Great scene from Dumb & Dumber. Which one would I be?


----------



## BassNBob (Nov 5, 2009)

Should I fly out of Nashville or Knoxville?


----------



## Bubba (Nov 5, 2009)

BassNBob said:


> Should I fly out of Nashville or Knoxville?



Forget flying...I heard Capt was bringing a van down to pick us up! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Nov 5, 2009)

It's just A van,it's the fish van. 8)


----------



## Andy (Nov 5, 2009)

Fish van or not, I'm bringing my poles... Hey Cap'n.. How long will it take you to get to Va. so I'll know what time to be ready?  

After all of this gas money Cap'n is going to fork out, I think he's getting the bad end of the stick here... LOL

:mrgreen:


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 5, 2009)

Andy said:


> After all of this gas money Cap'n is going to fork out, I think he's getting the bad end of the stick here... LOL
> 
> :mrgreen:




Serves him right, seeing that hes trying to inflate the bill and all!!!


----------



## ACarbone624 (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 6, 2009)

Andy said:


> Fish van or not, I'm bringing my poles... Hey Cap'n.. How long will it take you to get to Va. so I'll know what time to be ready?
> 
> After all of this gas money Cap'n is going to fork out, I think he's getting the bad end of the stick here... LOL
> 
> :mrgreen:



What part of VA - I go there a few times each season for those Rockfish you know


And, BassAddict has all the gas I need - he is often very full of gas


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 6, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> And, BassAddict has all the gas I need - he is often very full of gas




This is true so I chose to live by the ole saying 'the one who smelt it dealt it!'


----------



## Andy (Nov 7, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict has all the gas I need - he is often very full of gas




LMAO!!! I'm on the WV border in Giles... BUT if BA is going to be in the van for the trip, I think I'll just stay home, thanks.... :mrgreen:


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 20, 2009)

Well all time is getting short and we need to pick a date for this here free breakfast, so lets all agree on one! Ill be free anywhere from 12/20/09-12/29/09 what dates are y'all available between these dates?


----------



## shamoo (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm also free on those dates, any day will work for me. I'm counting at least 6 so far, cant wait =P~ =P~ =P~


----------



## ACarbone624 (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm free from the 27th to the 29th.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 21, 2009)

I have a company Christmas party to attend on the 5th so that weekend is pretty much shot for me. Wife goes to Texas on the 16th and returns in Jan. Wonder if she would notice I took a road trip to Jersey for a breakfast?


----------



## shamoo (Nov 21, 2009)

Popeye said:


> I have a company Christmas party to attend on the 5th so that weekend is pretty much shot for me. Wife goes to Texas on the 16th and returns in Jan. Wonder if she would notice I took a road trip to Jersey for a breakfast?


Go for it, its right around the block :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 21, 2009)

Popeye said:


> I have a company Christmas party to attend on the 5th so that weekend is pretty much shot for me. Wife goes to Texas on the 16th and returns in Jan. Wonder if she would notice I took a road trip to Jersey for a breakfast?



Popeye if you show up ill even buy AND authorize Jim to change my name to Sue!!


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 21, 2009)

BassAddict said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> > I have a company Christmas party to attend on the 5th so that weekend is pretty much shot for me. Wife goes to Texas on the 16th and returns in Jan. Wonder if she would notice I took a road trip to Jersey for a breakfast?
> ...




Hey Andy, can I hitch a ride with you?? We could pick up Nick too? Road trip, free breakfast and BA becomes Sue :lol: Such a deal...


----------



## shamoo (Nov 22, 2009)

:LOL2: \/ Yeah boy, just switched to firefox and now I get the second page of smilies, YIPPY SKIPPY, Oh yeah, lets call him SUE


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 22, 2009)

BA - YOU pick a date and I will be there


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 22, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> BA - YOU pick a date and I will be there



I want it on the date where the most people can show up so as of now its between the 27th, 28th or 29th!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 22, 2009)

I can make it any of those date - do i have to bring presents?


----------



## ACarbone624 (Nov 22, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> I can make it any of those date - do i have to bring presents?



Yes, its mandatory! :LOL2:


----------



## shamoo (Nov 22, 2009)

Bring some for the winner :LOL2: :LOL2: , all I know is that I'm getting hungry


----------



## Popeye (Nov 23, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> I can make it any of those date - do i have to bring presents?



Yes, here's one you can bring


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 11, 2009)

Do we have a breakfast location yet Moo?


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 11, 2009)

BassAddict said:


> Do we have a breakfast location yet Moo?


I won't mention the bowl on the floor. :roll: :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah Mr. Moo - where are the eats?


----------



## shamoo (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm thinken up the road 3 minutes from where we had our first breakfast, WhiteHorse Diner, in Berlin.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 11, 2009)

shamoo said:


> I'm thinken up the road 3 minutes from where we had our first breakfast, WhiteHorse Diner, in Berlin.



Hmmm, I have never been to Germany


_Ich bin ein Berliner_


----------



## shamoo (Dec 11, 2009)

We could also do the New Berlin Diner also in Berlin, This is where they filmed a movie call Jersey Girl, I believe stared Jennifer Lopez and Ben Afflect. The Diner is old school, it looks like an old train car.


----------



## jigster60 (Dec 12, 2009)

A man could starve to death waitin for you guys too buy :LOL2: .....JIGGY


----------



## shamoo (Dec 12, 2009)

We'll get our share of food when a date is confirmed :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 12, 2009)

im saying Dec the 29th any objections?


----------



## Popeye (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't think I'll be able to make it. It's only a 13 hour drive one way but I do have to work the next day


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 12, 2009)

BassAddict said:


> im saying Dec the 29th any objections?



That works for me. Does the diner have a good restroom? :LOL2:


----------



## bcritch (Dec 13, 2009)

ACarbone624 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > im saying Dec the 29th any objections?
> ...



The 29th works for me.......
Good functioning Restroom is a must :LOL2:


----------



## shamoo (Dec 13, 2009)

29th works for me :mrgreen:


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 14, 2009)

Looks like its the 29th, do you have the spot yet where we are eating?


----------



## Popeye (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey, here's one... AND, the bathrooms are clean

https://www.mytravelguide.com/restaurants/profile-29216805-United_States_Illinois_Lake_Bluff_Full_Moon_Restaurant.html


----------



## shamoo (Dec 14, 2009)

Got it narrowed down to two diners, Berlin Diner and The New Berlin Diner(Old time diner), both are rated pretty high :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 15, 2009)

shamoo said:


> Got it narrowed down to two diners, Berlin Diner and The New Berlin Diner(Old time diner), both are rated pretty high :mrgreen:




Can we go to the Berlin Farmer's Market after Breakfast and pick out a new outfit for BassAddict?


----------



## shamoo (Dec 15, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> shamoo said:
> 
> 
> > Got it narrowed down to two diners, Berlin Diner and The New Berlin Diner(Old time diner), both are rated pretty high :mrgreen:
> ...


 :LOL2: :LOL2: yes we can, I'm thinking the pink outfit, plus I think we can pick up the teeth.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 15, 2009)

shamoo said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > shamoo said:
> ...



Careful Moo or I might just be so inclined to make another football bet with that pretty pink dress as the losers prize!!!


----------



## shamoo (Dec 16, 2009)

:LOL2: :LOL2: I would have to graciously decline your challenge, Pinks not my color :lol:


----------



## Popeye (Dec 16, 2009)

shamoo said:


> ...Pink's not my color...




Sez you.


----------



## shamoo (Dec 16, 2009)

:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 16, 2009)

shamoo said:


> Got it narrowed down to two diners, Berlin Diner and The New Berlin Diner(Old time diner), both are rated pretty high :mrgreen:



Which one has better looking waitresses? I vote for that one! :mrgreen:


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 16, 2009)

ACarbone624 said:


> shamoo said:
> 
> 
> > Got it narrowed down to two diners, Berlin Diner and The New Berlin Diner(Old time diner), both are rated pretty high :mrgreen:
> ...



You guys need to get your priority's straight........... When selecting a restaurant to eat at the most important thing is the food, then the waitress, then the bathroom facilities :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## shamoo (Dec 16, 2009)

Not sure Ant, I'll have to do a pre-breakfast at each one and check that out for ya, I dont think there should be a problem, Berlins women are the schizzle, we might have a problem if a piney is working that day :LOL2:


----------



## shamoo (Dec 16, 2009)

Both Diners are rated high in the food department, as far as the waitresses--if we get good service I'll be happy. I've never eaten at either of these places, not big on dining out, but I'll sacrifice.

Lets start getting our guest list together, if we have enough people maybe they can open a room up just for us(if they have one), anyone else coming? Remember this is open to any Tinboatian who wants to do a little road trip. The more I think about it the White Horse Diner get my nod, if we get alot of people The New Berlin Diner might not be able to keep us all together. I'll check them out tomorrow. *sign up now so we can get things rolling*

What time is this going to take place, I'm thinking maybe 9.30/10 ish.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 16, 2009)

Sign up here! :mrgreen: 

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=11434


----------

